# المنتديات الأردنية > أخبار الأردن > الحصن نيوز > الانتخابات الاردنية 2013 >  مترشحون للانتخابات يئمون مراكز التسجيل .. وانطلاق الدعاية الانتخابية -

## الحصن نيوز

تقاطر العشرات من منتوي الترشح للانتخابات النيابية المقبلة على أبواب مراكز تسجيل المرشحين في مختلف محافظات المملكة، فيما باشروا على الفور بتعليق اللافتات الانتخابية، لحجز أماكنها.
ومع طلوع ضياء اليوم الثلاثاء، بدأ المرشحون بالقدوم إلى المراكز، ويستمر التسجيل لـ3 أيام، وبذلك تنطلق العجلة الحقيقية لانتخابات مجلس النواب الـ18، والمقررة في العشرين من الشهر المقبل.
وكانت محاكم المملكة قد شهدت منذ بداية الأسبوع تزاحما لمنتوي الترشح؛ لاستصدار شهادات عدم المحكومية، وانطبق ذات الأمر مديريات المالية لدفع الاشتراكات، والأحوال المدنية لشهادات الجنسية.
الناطق باسم الهيئة المستقلة للانتخاب جهاد المومني، طلب من منتوي الترشح التريث قبل بدء الدعاية الانتخابية لقوائمهم، لحين صدور الموافقات من قبل مجلس مفوضي الهيئة.
ولفت المومني في تصريحات لـ'عمون' إلى أن الموافقات تصدر تباعا، وبشكل فوري يومي، مطالبا المرشحين بالتريث لحين صدور الموافقات، على أسماء القوائم، كي لا يقعوا في إشكالية تعارض الأسماء.
وبين أن الأولوية بالإسم لمن يسبق في التسجيل.
وطلب المومني من كافة منتوي الترشح جلب كافة الأوراق المطلوبة للتسجيل، كي لا يحدث أي تأخر أو تعطيل لمعاملاتهم.



لتفاصيل الخبر والمزيد من اخبار الانتخابات الاردنية...اضغط هنا

----------

